# Mahsfish Journal



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Decide to make a journal. Just a place where I can share whats going on with my fish on a day to day basis oppose to sharing it on others. Ill tell you a little about my current fish. 

-6 bettas, 4 hm, 1 vt female and a marble pk male. The HMs are 2 male 1 female and 1 cello unknown. 

-also guppies, with some pretty interesting fry. One real nice long fancy snakeskin male. 

-kribensis cichlid fry

-and lastly a convict pair in my 50 with some black, aswell as pink fry and hoping possibly marbles aswell. 

Currently I'm trying to breed my bettas. In the process of conditioning and finding a good pair. One male candidate has a wicked nest going that I will have to share a pic of.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

My cello from CJ just got some very faint red on the back tip of its dorsal. Marbling up hopefully. Would love to see the red as many from that batches turned out with lots of blue I believe, for the males. If CJ himself can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Update on peanut. It's the same guy that was getting the red on the dorsal. Though now he is getting a black band around the cadual. Still unsure on gender.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ooooo he is marbling! So cool! Looking now he looks like a male lol. Crazy fish XD


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah I'm not sure what gender I'm hoping it to be. I do need another female that could use for breeding, but I would love to have a nice male from this batch that I could breed to its sibling. But I think I'm leaning more towards male


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm leaning towards male but you never know with CJ's fish. Lol. His fins seem a tad long for a female and *totally not scientific* he seems to have a more male shape... Lol.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Put him in the jar like CJ said and what happened? Well of course she start to a nest. Not sure if this is good enough to say its a male. But I think it's a male from what I've seen


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Peanut's adorable <3 -posts so I can haunt-


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty fish!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

New pic up from cj


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice! Are you interested in any of mine when the time comes?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd definetly consider getting some from you for sure. They are siblings from CJ correct?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nope. Completely unrelated dragonscales.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh I'm definetly interested. Are you able to share some pics I would love to see the parents.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Still gotta name this beaut


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I've chosen the pair. It's going to be the new guy and my female. They are siblings. The female gets stress bars when she's near him but hopefully with some piper condition this week she will come around.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Huckleberry "Huck" Finn maybe lol.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Today the female started getting v lines and seemed excited and followed the male around. Then she got a little less interested and swam away when the male came but still v lines. When I came back she had the stress bars again. I guess it's a start.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

A friend of mine would say 'Call him Broseidon!'


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

^ That is really bad. Lol.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

We are all going to end up with some of each others fish lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup. And that is fine with me! Alberta has a really good betta "community". Stronger then a lot of places in the us in fact. I posted pics of my babies on my journal if anyone wants to see!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright. I go check it out. All together we should be able to produce some really nice lines and fish... Hopefully


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Name is Eragon after the dragon from the book


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=G85J...ch?v=G85J6-XeRS0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Things aren't looking too promiSing as of right now.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

So the female with Eragon is cancelled. But she is my only female and my parents are refusing to drive me to buy anymore fish till I start breeding or selling the ones I already have. So... I do have 2 other males she isn't scared of and doesn't get stressed when around. Those 2 are peanut, the cello hm boy from CJ who isn't fully matured with his fins, and my koi marble traditional pk. I would like to breed by latest the end of this month as I have been setup up to for a while. Would you recommend breeding to the pk to cross back to another hm and start a marble hmpk line? Or breed to peanut. Or is peanut just not mature enough and the pk not a good choice. 

Also I know this is usually highly dis advised but would it be possible to just get the best looking hm male from my closest lfs? My parents will take me there cause we are always near it? I could end up with a couple really nice bettas for the next spawn, or I could end up with all pet bettas.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong with nice petstore bettas just don't go around breeding your everyday 3$ veiltail...sorry that the female didn't work out.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah that's fine. I can't believe it's been so difficult for the though. I mismatch know a female could be so picky. So you Matt would say it alright in a got a good looking hm from petsmart? They did have a nice blue and white marble boy but he was a slight rose tail. But not too bad. It's was pretty much like the ones from CJs spawn that just had some extensive branching. But I've noticed with these store the bettas are the same side but not as thick. Would this be a problem when breeding? They should thicker up with a week of good conditioning too right.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Well these are my options. Breed to my koi pk, with possible start to hmpk line in f2, breed to her sibling peanut who's fins are not fully mature, or get a hm from my lfs to breed her to if she likes him. What do you guys think? Or will I just have to wait until peanut matures more? He is 4 months. I'd really like to get a spawn under my belt


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

A hm/PK cross would get a lot of variety in the fins... I'm kind of confused about the possible pairings.

Did you hear about last nights disaster?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes I heard. I actually replied. I'm really sorry about all the losses. Pretty irresponsible of them. I don't really like asking for answers in a case like this when it should be focused on the disaster. 

But, you wouldn't reccomend hm x pk.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No, actually, I would. You will have a "transitional" generation in f1, then you can get hmpk and hm in f2. Hmpks are awesome.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok. I think I might try it out. Thanks for the help. And again sorry about the deaths. I hope it never happens again. The shippers got some explaining to do when you complain.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Matt is correct. Its a good idea and can bring qualities of both. Its been done in the past to improve lines.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

She's really intersted in him. He's flaring up and wagging for her too. He's still exploring the tank though. He'll flare at her them swim away to explore and come back to show off some more. She has some v bars to.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Made a mistake by leaving her floating unattended. Well her jar tipped and she swam through a tiny hole in the top. Came back to find her swimming in the tank. Thankfully nothing too ba happened and I got her out before too much damage. Just 2 tears in her anal fin.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

On the plus side she got really nice v lines so I know she likes him


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's a video of the pair from today. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...ch?v=LYV_kjl_0mE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks good! When's the spawn planned for?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm planning on it for this weekend. I will be in Edmonton Friday night till either Saturday afternoon or Sunday noon depending on how well my team does and if we making it to the final. When I get back I am planning on releasing her.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I've noticed his back half has really darkened up during breeding. Just like CJs female binky. Coincidence???


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope, just that wonderful marble gene ^^ Tigress' mimics BInky's pattern too =)


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Forgot to mention that Lippy(this male) has also started on a small bubble nest. Hopefully they are ready to spawn by this weekend 

And like I predicted, when I came home from school my cons laid another batch of eggs.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yup. Thank you marble gene. Haha. I should get a good mix of fish from this spawn. Assuming I'm able to get the eggs to hatch and thrive in this water. Before spawning I will do a big water change in the tank and add black water extract to hopefully assist in the fry


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

The Dude has Binkys eyes too.  Yeah strange bunch. Good luck with your team and the spawn. Just saw my male with v stripes go all v stripey again when I put a male near him! so odd! he is however really getting color and looks good. He must be a metrosexual fellow.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Leaving for edmonton at 3. It's so temping to let them together right now to see if they will spawn and then if they do I might be able to comeback to hatched babies. But if they don't then I can just take her out and try when I'm back. But I'll think I will wait till I get back. But all m fish will miss and full day of feeding but they should be fine. He doesn't really have a big nest just a couple bubble lining the cup.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Good luck B. Dont worry much about the nest too much some males dont get busy with it until the last minute. More important is the female behaviour imo.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah the females doing good. She gets nice bars and they are both very interested in each other


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

The pair is in the tank. Male is fairly agressive so it's in a 20 gal with lots of coverage. I will keep posted and possible start a log.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's the girl in the tank. Anal fins a lil beat up but not bad considering all the chasing.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Though I would share this pic of my red boy for fun.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow! What s beauty!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Came home and checked on my pair. The females anal is a little more beat up than earlier but that's all. It's hard to see his nest but I can see bubbles lining the cup.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Mahs, I cant get over how beautiful your red is. May I have permission to make it into a sellable print? You would grt a free digital copy of course, and upon first sale I would send you the free physical print.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That red guy is amazing! To bad he's rose tail. Still a beautiful fish though!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I bet you get some nice Hms out of the spawn though. Plus the marble gene thrown in it could be interesting.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Matt the red boy isn't a rose. He had fin rot and this water caused it to grow back frayed curled and funny


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah the water here started to do the same to a few of mine it drove me nuts. Im slowly adding filtered rain water to the system but you have to be careful to not shock them with sudden changes.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Really? I am thankful my water is half decent lol. If he is not rose then I would not hesitate to breed him. How many do you have in total now?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

They never grow back as nice as they were before usually. Its like scar tissue syndrome sadly. They can get to be nice again but to have great quality finnage betta folk in this city must make adjustments to keep show quality finnage. The only good thing about the water here is it is stable and clean.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I have 6. But someone was interested in big red and peanut the undeveloped pk


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry peanut is a hm. Brain fart


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

You can see before and now.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ah. It reminds me of leopard geckos. They can drop their tail and grow it back but it is never as nice.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So? Any eggs yet?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Mo I check this morning. I don't believe there are any eggs. It doesn't appear to be any in the nest and the female is still plump and has her egg spot. What other things are there to look for eggs? Increased agression from the male as well?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

He will stay under his nest and she will not be able to get near, the female still will have an egg spot after breeding so that is not a sign to look for IMO.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok. Will she be skinnier? Because currently the male stays under the nest but swims out every now and then around the tank, I think to fid the female but then flares and chases or shows off for her then goes back under.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah he is trying to convince her to follow him. I suspect they have not spawned yet.

It may take some time and female should start to get darker color when close to breeding.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Nope they haven't spawn. Well maybe they have. I'm at school so who knows whats happening.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah they will likely spawn while your at school. They seem to know when the keeper isnt watching and do it then lol. Good luck B.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yuppie! Eggs!!! I got home at about 6 and ate dinner. I can to check right after. At first I saw nothing. But I looked closer and saw tons of eggs. I immediately took the female out. 

Now the bad news. 

The female looks pretty bad. Her anal is shredded. 2 tears in the cadual and dorsal is fine. But that little blood spot I saw is worse, it has fungus or fuzz growing of it and I don't know how to treat it. Much help needed to help her heal. She is still active though. 

Hopefully third times a charm and they hatch.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yay! Good stuff B. Yeah the females can end getting pretty bad and its the part of breeding betta that bugs me but that is nature. The female should get a mild salt treatment or even better a mild Paraguard dip to ward off any infection. Torn fins will heal but the main concern is getting a bacteria, also the immune system of fish can be compromised after breeding. You will also need to keep her water super clean for a while. I try to have a small hospital tank ready for them so they do not go into my sorority for some time. Now its all on the boy. Good luck.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats mah! I hope that they hatch!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yup. She will be going into a ten gallon tank once I take the other betta out of it and do a 50% water change in it. And I wil add some salt, how much is the question. I don't have para guard but I'm going to try to get some meds in the next day or so. 

And yup it's all on the male to hatch em then off to me to raise em. Hopefully I'll be successfull. I've got a big road block ahead. I will be gone 3-4 days next weekend to Spokane for another basketball tournament. Not sure what I will do if I get fry. I really don't want to come home to a bunch of dead fry.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you have some live food like Micro or banana worms? bbs ready. That will be important in a few days. You will also have to get someone to feed them. It is easy enough but must be done several times a day. Have a good trusted friend? Easier to get a family member as they are at least there right?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Nope my whole family is coming. And not sure how much my cousins aunt uncles or friends know. I will only be able to feed the fry between 7-8 in the morning and then not until 4:00-11:00 in the after noon. Is this alright. I will try to find some one to do it but its gonna be hard. I doubt my extended family will want to come to out house everyday to feed 3-4 times a day and know how much to feed. Unless we let my aunt stay here all 4 days but I'm not sure how my parents will feel about that.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You could probably get away with two larger feedings a day while you are gone. During the first few days they will eat infusoria as well, do you have any live plants to put in the tank? Even if you don't have proper lighting in the spawn tank they will be fine for three days. Glad you got a spawn! For the female I would do a mild salt treatment or para guard like CJ suggested.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I have got a little piece of plant in with them that CJ threw in the container with banana. Other that that I got no other live plants


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Anything would help. Do you have bbs? I know you don't have any cultures...


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Java Moss is the bomb in young fry tanks. You need some to get infusoria for after they hatch. Also you could make infusoria but you better start quick I think.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Nope no bbs. But I'm going to get some within the next day or so.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok. They have moss balls at petsmart I know. For about 5-10$. Should I put one in the spawning tank?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Those are mariamo moss balls though. Or what ever they are called haha. I can run out and grab some plants if I need too


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine were fine without plants etc... But there was ial and I was feeding banana worms ASAP.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Or I could run out to my local pond swamp march thing and grab plants. There's always little creatures growing in there. Haha. Jokes


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah Moss balls are an expensive form, just the java moss is cheaper and better in this situation. It grows way too slow but is a great betta plant. The Moss balls are not even java moss I heard just a form of algea. Thats what I heard anyway not solid fact. Hmm I need to make sure and look that up before I spout off.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup moss balls are a unique form of algae.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Does the lettuce in the container than leaving it outside for the little micro organisms work? Would this add another food source for me?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That would produce infusoria. I wouldn't reccomend it, it can be risky. Best to rely on whats already in the tank. They also will be to big for it after a couple days.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay I won't use that then. Also what about the boiled egg yolk. Is this a good food source aswell? Hopefully I will be able to make a trip to CJs for some cultures and my lfs for bbs. I don't have a ton of time this week so I want to make sure I have a back up just incase. I really feel stupid for not being prepared, this was one of he easiest parts.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Sadly mom couldn't not stay with us. SIP. Now I'm hoping they hatch so I am able to get some more bettas to replace her. Maybe this means I will be a successful as CJ since Binky died with her spawn. I've got no more females she was my last hope.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh Im so sorry to hear that B. She was a sweet fish. I think she had internal injuries. SIP.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

When I woke up she was floating motion less colours faded and looked dead, when I got home she is now swimming around. But the males nest is smaller than it was before, he is plump and has eaten some eggs. Some are still in the nest and floating at the surface but lots are falling and I think he migh be eating them. What should I do?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

He still puts some in the nest. Did he just eat all the bad ones?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Probably ate the bad ones... Watch him more though.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok. When I checked earlier he was putting them back. But I noticed some are suspended at the surface near the nest but not actually in or around a bubble. Is this normal.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup. They might be all over the general vicinity of the nest lol.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Like so. 

He looks like he's blowing bubbles and putting them back up.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds and looks normal. Don't worry.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry the picture is upside down. But hopefully they are all good. I got some bs eggs like I said. How should I got about hatching them. Ill do some research but if you have any tips or advice ill gladly take it.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

They hatched today. Started bs hatching setup today aswell. Hopefully I am going to be alright. Doesn't look like there are too many fry. Maybe only 50


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey nothing wrong with 50 man. In this water that is good. Plus you wont need to cull much only for deforms ect. You will be fine get 2 containers of bbs going 24 hrs apart. I should be able to drop off mw and java but we will see. Should be swimming 24-48 hrs or so but others could take longer.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

So for bbs and time I'm looking pretty good for skipping steps and making mistakes? I hope we will be able to meet soon. I really apprixiate the help. 50 was just a quick guess. It's hard to see the nest in the cup but I can see about 25 that are falling and swimming vertically while dad helps them, plus I'm guess about another 25 are still suspended in the nest or haven't fully hatched. Could you help me with the bbs though. 

I'm using a 600ml bottle. And filled it up 3/4 with distilled water. Then I added about 1ish table spoons (plastic spoon for eating) of AQ salt. Then 30 mins later I added a small amount of bs eggs. I will add more after. I just wanted to make sure I did it right be fore wasting a whole bunch of brine shrimp.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I was kinda hoping for more like 100 that way since I am a rookie I know I will make some slip ups and some will die. Hopefully this spawn goes successfull. When should I turn the sponge filter up higher and when do I add a little bit of new water?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I use tap water and add 4 tsp AQ salt in a 1l jar with a hole drilled in lid for airline hose. It takes more than average salt here with the tap params. I never used distilled so not sure. Best to do nothing at this point seriously. After they get swimming for a bit you can add little food and equal temp water very but slowly. I would turn the filter off for a few days.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok I added another spoon of AQ salt. I will set up another tonight cause I'm guessing this one may or may not work. I will use the 1l jar 3/4 fill with tap water and add 4 spoon of AQ salt. How many eggs do you use? 1 spoon full?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I just sprinkle some in lol. A spoon is way to much and is bound to be wasteful.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

At this point you don't need much. 1/4 tsp at most.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok I probably did 1/8 of one. But in the second one I set up tonight I will do 1/4


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I notice some of the fry dad misses to pick up they fall and lay motionless. Are they dead or is this normal? Because some when the fall the try swimming back up and some do but others don't.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

The part that sucks is I still don't know who's gonna watch over the fish while I'm gone. My parent said my aunt won't want to come over 3 times a day. I am only gone for 3 days. I leave Friday morn and come back Sunday afternoon. I'm hoping I can find a friend or family member that can feed them for me. 

My parents don't really care. They are just like what if you feed them on Friday before we leave, and then aunts comes to feed the once on Saturday and then u can feed them once on Sunday when we get back. I'm not sure how that would work though. Would they be good or would I most likely lose most of them.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

They really do need to be fed at least two times a day... Do you know anyone near you besides your aunt that you trust in your house? You could get your aunt to come once on Saturday and the other to come later on Saturday... What time will you get back on Sunday? Fry being still at this stage is normal. They probably aren't dead. I have to ask, didn't you know you would be leaving in a week when you spawned?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes we knew. But it wouldn't be any better because I still have 2 more tourneys after. And if I waited till after the next one. The other would be a month later, so at about 4 weeks old fry. But I would be gone for 5 days so I though it would be easier for it to be done earlier but for 2-3 days opposed to 5 days that a keeper has to come over.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So how's the spawn?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Good. The spawn is doing fairly well. I am feeding mw and bbs 3 times a day. Not too big of a fry turnout. Probably 25 maximum. I've counted 15 most at a time but I know some are hiding. They are 6 days old. Easy for me to keep track as they we born on may 1st. I'm hoping my aunt will be able to watch them this weekend and feed them min of 2 times per day. I ame gone Friday morning till Sunday afternoon.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I hope that they survive!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I can get 2 feeding per day. Hopefully this is enough.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

!! I can feed your fry for you, I'm pretty sure you still live close.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks, but I've got my aunt and uncle coming over to feed them twice a day now. Leaving Friday morning so I gotta to some wc and write down all the info for feeding on my 9 tanks/jars. But I should be able to make it easier on them with my automatic feeders. 

And Marylinn make sure my groups on task for Friday. We've barely done anything on the project yet.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol oh ya group leader. Look at you go.
Which one are you doing? We're doing the journal lmao.

You have an awesome aunt and uncle, willing to help you out!

Do you have any pics of your fry yet?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

*Fry pics*

here are some pics. They are no where near as big as they appear. They are tiny


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Those are good pics! What camera do you use?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

its a sony HDR-CX160. I was surprised how well they turned out, took a while tho, its so dang hard to focus the thing. I don't have much camera experience though


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Adorable!! Really nice photo on the second last one. I know, it's hard to focus through an aquarium. Are you using it on macro? May be easier


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh those are great pics. My camera just cant focus on fry very well Ive been laying big hints on one for birthday. Looks good B How do you like the Giant duckweed? It makes all tanks look like a pond imo and was told by good keeper that it is terrific in spawn tanks so far I agree.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree as well. It's looking real good also. Thanks for getting me it.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Good luck at your tournament!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Lost game 1 41-39, game 2 at 11:15, time change is 1 hour back here.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

You'll win this one


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey, it was close. Good luck on your next game. Make sure to update us on the fish when you get back!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I will defs update you on my fish once I get back. I have another game this afternoon then one Sunday morn. I will be back Sunday night. 

Hopefully I just don't come back to a tank full of dead fry


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Updates?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

The fry all look good. I guess my aunt and uncle fed the right thankfully. No colour get. Still fairly small. 2 weeks old tomorrow


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's good. Yea you won't be seeing color for a few weeks yet.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll try and get some pics up tonight


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey you should come join me and Matt in our conversations. We were just discussing my pair of red hmpk I am getting from elite bettas.
It gets boring talkin just the two of us lol. Also I see you saw my post about Peanut on Facebook. Not breeding her anymore though because we're as she would have been good for another person she is not good for me.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2042346#post2042346


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

heres some fry pics as I promised


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Was just gonna share pics of my flowerhorns when I realized I could find the pictures. I only found one of my old rd zz fader boy. I sold all of them. But hoping to get back into them.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Found pics of my other FHs. Here my low quality fader pair


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Young rd girl with fader gene zz.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Against favorite, rd fader. Sibling of the last young girl. And son of the female in the picture of the pair but a different dad.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

And lastly the rd zz fader, nice kok and father of the 2 young ones


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

No clue about cichlids but they all look pretty!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Cichlids are by far my favorite. Especially the flowerhorns. I funded them stunning while others, others including my parents, find them ugly and notorious. I guess it all depends on the person.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That bump on them is weird and funny looking lol. I take it that it is a human produced deformity? 

You are keeping kribs at the time, right? I don't know how you could think any fish is better then the almighty betta! Lol! I am kidding, don't worry. Some cichlids species are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Nope I just sold the whole batch of 30 kribs a month ago. And I have these flowerhorns a while back. Just sharing them with you all. The funny thing is the bigger the bump (kok) the higher quality the fish. So flowerhorns are hybrids between cichlids (the exact fish are still unknown but guesses have been made) so technically you could say it has gotten larger through selective breeding. But even in pure strain cichlids like convicts, green terrors, Red Devils, Midas and frontosa sometimes the males will display this bump in the head.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Like this male. He displays it, just not as big


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Getting a some jack dempseys. Not sure if regular or blue gene jacks though. I'm hoping the owner lets me buy the blue genes off him. 

The blue genes will produce electric blue jacks


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Ive seen those electric blue jacks and they look amazing. How are your betta fry batch doing B?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Pretty good. I gotta start some more bbs. That last batch is getting too big for eating. And the fry are a lil bigger. Adding water whenever I got time. And cleaning a bit if waste. Still too small for be to be comfortable getting everything. Especially hard to reach places. 

And I just got 2 free big boxes full of mason jars that I can use when they are older. Yippie


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Finally got all the plants out of the fry tank at 1 month. Fry are small due to my neglect. Trying to do better now. There looks to be around 20


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I've seen significant fry growth since removing the plants. The small ones have gotten bigger. The big ones have thickened up a bit. Some small ones still. 

They are all still small but I'm seeing progress just in the last week. Hopefully they're growth boosts up


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Pictures!! And glad to hear they're doing good


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here one pic


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

And another pic


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow very cool looking!! They'll be pretty once they're grown up.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

As much as I hope so I have my doubts. Mayr they'll look nice to the untrained eye but I've developed and eye for flaws


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Peanut is starting to grizzle and marble. It is a tan brown colour. Hopefully he turns out nicely. I want to try breeding him possibly to one of my fry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's cute!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm going to be selling all my bettas. First come first serve. 
I know this isn't the right place to sell but I will be selling all of them to make room for higher quality stock in the future.

I have 3 hm from LogisticsGuy. 2 hm male and 1 female
Male koi plakat
Old veil tail girl. 

If you are interested please pm me.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Did you sell any yet?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Nope. I haven't really advertised much yet.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I could take the female, I have 5 in my sorority, so she'd make 6. I'll PM you.


----------

